# my wife there some else



## maui (Apr 2, 2011)

my wife is a strippes we are marriage for 9 years have 3 kids together I lost my job and there little work in Ca.We lost are house last year. She say that there is nothing going on then I find out that there is. she tell the truth about it.She says that she is trying to be good. But I feel it is still going on we still have sex but its not the same its like she love me and some else two but we have a family and for the kids we stay together is what it feels like its making me go crazy.She never home any more because of her going back to college to be a nurse and working in that club.So now im at home with my son he is 9 and type 1 diabet and my girl is 5 and baby girl is 2 I can not work being mr mom what do I do with this Marriage I love my wife do I just keep doing what im doing and share her like this are anniversary is in 4 day total of 12 year togther help me Aloha.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry your wife is cheating on you. 

Have you been applying for jobs?

What on earth were you both thinking having her go and work as a stripper?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

When my wife was "working" she was at least home by mid morning until early evening. This is when you will need to man up and go get some work.

Having been there I can only tell you that this unhealthy enviorment will only increase. Now is the time to get a job.

Secondly, it is very important that your wife understands that she has to use protection... your whole family is at risk.

If she's doing skin on skin you and her will be setting your kids up for one or both parents not being around when that get to high school. I won't even mention the likelyhood of another child (by someone else) being entered into the picture in the near future!


----------

